# Como hacer un tranmmisor ASK



## Nani (Ago 4, 2007)

Hola!!!! soy nueva en este foro , y as o menos en la carrera de ing Telecom,  me llamo la atensión lngresar a este foro porque vi que si brinda ayuda.

Bueno el proyecto que debo realizar es un tranmisor y receptor de FSK Y ASK , tengo idea  pero muchas dudas, en como plasmarlo tengo diseñarlo ver si corre no tengo que hacerlo en fisico...  Yo uso Multisim he buscado la manera pero no me muestra lo que busco...  SI PUEDEN AYUDARME DE VERDAD SE LO AGRADECERIA THANK


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 6, 2007)

Muestra tu idea... quizas asi la ayuda sea mas accesible..
Saludos..


----------



## VichoT (Sep 6, 2007)

Holas.Nani.los moduladores y/o TX y los RX debes hacerlos con circuitos integrados o con ctos discretos???

te lo pregunto para hacerme alguna dea del cto..aunke ya tengo algunas para los moduladores de FSK y ASK co componenetes discretos.

Espero tu respuesta 


BYE!


----------



## 20deoctubre (Ago 27, 2009)

Oye VichoT
podrias subir los moduladores ASK y FSK que mencionas ?


----------

